# WWII destroyers....



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Which would you consider to be the best destroyer class in WWII? Which had the most firepower in guns/torpedoes, best anti aircraft defence, highest speed and manouvrability, most effective radar etc. etc? Who would come out on top if you put them against each other one vs one?


----------



## delcyros (Jun 18, 2007)

It should be Shimakaze. The sole ship of this superb class of DD´s was just a bit expensive with almost 3000t. displacement. A speed of 39-40 Kts and a range of 1400nm @ 30(!) Kts is going to be of advantage anytime. The main gunnery was adaequate (The Allan Sunner class had comparable firepower and superior Firecontroll and the french Mogadir had comparable speed). Shimakaze was also one of the first IJN warships to mount radar. But beeing most important: It could fire off 15 x 24" Long Lance torpedoes at once! In a DD ambush, this is a deadly argument of itselfe...


----------



## timshatz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Delcros, good to see you back on the board. 

Would've gone with the Allan Sumner or Gearing class until it gets to the Torpedoes. Those long lance our just amazing. Something like 40K yards at low speed setting, any one of them could blow a Gearing in half.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

What about Italian destroyers, were they any good?


----------



## Glider (Jun 18, 2007)

For Torpedo's it has to be the Shimakaze
For AA then the Allan Sunner with the 6 x 5in and heavy 40mm
For surface combat I would go for the French Le Fantasque 37kts at Full Load (trial speeds about 42kts for 8 hours) 5 x 5.5in and 9 x TT


----------



## Glider (Jun 18, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> What about Italian destroyers, were they any good?



Italian Destroyers tended to be smaller than most but their later vessels could be described as good average destroyers that formed the backbone of most fleets.

Their main drawback being the lack of DP guns, radars and modern ADSIC


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

*DP* guns and *ADSIC*???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Glider (Jun 18, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> *DP* guns and *ADSIC*???



DP = Anti Surface and AA ability
ADSIC = SONAR


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

Aaah.... Thanks Glider!


----------



## JF3D (Jun 19, 2007)

Fletchers for best all around. Gearings and Sumners had issues with stability as they were loaded up topside with AAA for the Divine Wind.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 19, 2007)

ASDIC

*Anti-Submarine Detection Investigation Committee* reffered to as SONAR in America.

For the Brits I am suprised no one has mentioned the Tribal Class.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 20, 2007)

JF3D said:


> Fletchers for best all around. Gearings and Sumners had issues with stability as they were loaded up topside with AAA for the Divine Wind.



Stability wasn't that bad on the Gearings. I was on one in the 80s, in rough weather plenty of times, and it did ok. True, it was short a couple of mounts (mount 53 and 54 were removed when the Fram 2 was done) but the basic ride was ok. Was on a Knox class after it and that ride just flat out sucked. Gearing was better.


----------



## Glider (Jun 20, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> ASDIC
> 
> *Anti-Submarine Detection Investigation Committee* reffered to as SONAR in America.
> 
> For the Brits I am suprised no one has mentioned the Tribal Class.



A better British Destroyer would be the LM class. DP 4.7 gun (more powerful than almost any other 4.7-5.1 in gun), 8 x TT. Personally I would go for the ones armed with 8 x 4in


----------



## delcyros (Jun 21, 2007)

The british DD´s had the best expertise in ASW of all combatants. Boosted by the german submarine thread they developed excellent ASW equipment and tactics. This should indeed be considered a big plus.
Their torpedoes were ok, too.

German DD´s are a bit crap. Either under gunned with 4.1" SP or overgunned with 5.91" QF twin mounts, they had speed as their main advantage. Beyond this, they had neither range, nor stability. They could be nasty for a single cruiser but against other DD´s they could only run away. Their torpedoes were ok to start with, then became terrible in mid war and again were ok at wars end.


----------



## JF3D (Jun 25, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Stability wasn't that bad on the Gearings. I was on one in the 80s, in rough weather plenty of times, and it did ok. True, it was short a couple of mounts (mount 53 and 54 were removed when the Fram 2 was done) but the basic ride was ok. Was on a Knox class after it and that ride just flat out sucked. Gearing was better.





Agreed. After they removed the two gun houses and most of the secondary AAA, they weren't bad. Reduced the crew compliment by a bout 10-15% too which made for better crew comfort.


----------

